# Memory Leak, Bitte helfen!

## shortyno1

Liebe Gentoo Gemeinde!

Ich habe seit kurzem, nach einem world update, ein Memory Leak den ich nicht genau erfassen kann.

 RAM wird komplett aufgefressen und nicht wieder freigegeben.  

Ich vermute das es am prozess plasma-desktop liegt, da mir dieser vorher nicht so ins Auge stach?

 Wie kann ich den Übeltäter aufspüren? 

Oder kennt jemand ein ähnliches Problem oder sogar eine Lösung?

Muss ich auf updates warten?

KDE 4.10.5, nvidia-drivers 325.15, X.Org X Server 1.13.4

Gruss

Shorty

----------

## Fijoldar

Kommst du denn in dein System (KDE) rein? Dann könntest du doch einfach mal den Task Manager (STRG+ESC) starten und schauen, welcher Prozess nun wirklich so viel RAM frisst. Alternativ geht natürlich auch top oder was auch immer. Ansonsten lässt sich da so pauschal wohl wenig sagen.

----------

## shortyno1

ja, login geht ...

ich "monitore" schon ne ganze weile ...

http://cms.linuxweb.net/images/logram1.png

 ich hab einfach zu wenig ram? Ist die Resourcenauslastung bei der KDE Version erhöht?

mich wundert das ich nach Beendigung eines beliebigen Programms keinen Speicher freibekomme und dieser sich ständig erhöht? Wenn ich zb. einen Film mit mplayer schau hab ich am anfang noch normale auslastung und irgendwann ist der komplette speicher voll

Bei einem 2t. Rechner habe ich so um die 2GB belegt, hier sind es >6 GB  

Mir bleibt wohl nix anderes übrig als weiter prozesse zu überwachen ...

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Fijoldar

Bist du sicher, dass der Speicher "belegt" wird und nicht einfach nur im Cache ist? Was sagt denn ein

```
$free
```

?

Bei mir (8GB Ram) sieht es so aus:

```
$free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:       8185012    3594520    4590492          0     399004    1348728

-/+ buffers/cache:    1846788    6338224

Swap:      9214972          0    9214972

```

Fängt er bei dir an zu swappen oder woran merkst du das genau?

----------

## shortyno1

```
$ free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:       6115080    5973644     141436          0      42944    3704644

-/+ buffers/cache:    2226056    3889024

Swap:     33554428        124   33554304
```

sync; echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches

----------

## Fijoldar

Hm, so wie ich das deute, hast du im Prinzip knapp 4GB im Cache, die bei Bedarf zur Verfügung stehen. Genutzt werden nur etwas über 2GB, was ich jetzt nicht allzu viel finde, wenn man mehrere Programme offen hat. Ein wirkliches Problem sehe ich jetzt nicht darin, solange nicht geswappt wird. Aber vielleicht sieht das ja jemand auch anders und kann noch  etwas dazu sagen.

Etwas OT: Hast du aus einem bestimmten Grund 33 GB Swap?  :Smile: 

----------

## shortyno1

ok, erstmal danke:   irgendwie ist mir früher nie aufgefallen das soviel gecached wird ...

irgendwie scheint sich die anzeige von top geändert zu haben ...

normal das der cache sich so schnell automatisch füllt?

wg. swap: wird so gut wie nie gebraucht ....  plane hardware update ...

----------

## boospy

Du kannst auch htop verwenden, da ist das ganze ein wenig aufbereitet.

lg

boospy

----------

